# SERIOUS computer problem



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't know what happened.

I was trying to clean up my pc a bit, and went to add/remove programs to remove a bunch of software that I had formerly installed but I never use.

Now when I try to reboot, I get the BSoD. Then I have to use the off button. I wait a couple of minutes, turn it back on, and when the desktop comes up again, it takes several MINUTES before the icons and taskbar show up. 

HELP! :Bawling:


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ah have you thought of this? Doing a Roll Back? A System Restore? Go BACK in Time before you did the program removal? Trying to get the computer to get back to the way it was before you did the remove programs deal? Remember you can go "back in time" from 30 minutes to many Days even a month or so, just go back far enough to make sure you did not start the add/remove stuff.
Hope this helps
I have done this a few times after "adding" a program and the computer went nuts. I simply went back before I added the new program and bingo no problems.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm stupid for not thinking of a rollback. :doh:

BUT if I rollback, how the heck do I get rid of those unused programs without breaking my pc again?


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

Don't delete the important stuff! LOL!

No seriously, what I would do is remove one program at a time and reboot, just to make sure that the program you just removed wasn't "necessary." If you encounter problems, do a system restore back to 20 minutes ago (or however long it took to remove the program).


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

zookeeper16 said:


> Don't delete the important stuff! LOL!
> 
> No seriously, what I would do is remove one program at a time and reboot, just to make sure that the program you just removed wasn't "necessary." If you encounter problems, do a system restore back to 20 minutes ago (or however long it took to remove the program).


They are absolutely NOT necessary! It's all freeware that I have installed and don't need.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ladycat said:


> I don't know what happened.
> 
> I was trying to clean up my pc a bit, and went to add/remove programs to remove a bunch of software that I had formerly installed but I never use.
> 
> ...


Normally, just tapping F8 at the begining of the boot sequence and selecting Safe Mode will fix it. You don't need to do anything in Safe Mode for it to help, just boot into Save Mode, and then restart into normal mode.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

I restored to yesterday morning. Something is still seriously wrong. When I try to go to "My Computer", or if I try to do anything at all with the DVD player (open the tray or try to access the cd disk in there), everyting freezes and I have to use the off button.


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

Have you tried rebooting in the safe mode? 

(sounds more serious of a problem than I can help you with)


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

how many media players and/or media player software do you have loaded? it's best to choose one and stick with it. the software is often a resource hog and one program may actually conflict with another. i had problems with nero when loaded with windows media player and another media player that came with my motherboard software.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

zookeeper16 said:


> Have you tried rebooting in the safe mode?


Now that she's done the restore point I think it's too late for Safe Mode to repair it.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

couldn't she revert to the state prior to the restore point?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

MELOC said:


> couldn't she revert to the state prior to the restore point?


 Now that a New Restore point has been established you can not go back any further then the new one. That is why in my post I said make sure you go back far enough before things started to act up.
As once this is done, that is it, it won't allow a person to back further in time.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

it's been a while since i had to do so, but i am sure i bumped my system back to several dates in the past while trying to ditch some problems i had. my calander listed many dates as i saved a restore point everyday automatically. i could be wrong though as it has been quite a while since i had to use system restore. 

my post concerned reverting back to the present state that you restored from.


----------

